

Ask HN: Moving to Chicago - coppolaemilio

I&#x27;m moving to Chicago (19th November) and I am pretty sure there might be many of you guys hanging out there. I always attend to a lot of meetings whenever I go somewhere new so I wanted to know a little bit more about the tech and startup scene in Chicago.
I subscribed to some Meetup groups but haven&#x27;t decided yet!<p>Do you recommend any events&#x2F;places&#x2F;meetings in particular?<p>Thanks.
======
tptacek
There's a sporadic HN meetup on Meetup.com, and the people behind it are nice,
but it's going on hiatus for at least a couple months and I'm working on
replacing it with something more akin to ChiSec:

[http://sockpuppet.org/chisec](http://sockpuppet.org/chisec)

I'd like to pick a bar and a "third Thursday of every month" kind of schedule
and just have people show up without the RSVP dance; in particular,
appreciative though I am of the generosity of sponsors, I'm not wild about
meetups that happen in other people's offices.

If you're interested, you can comment here or shoot me an email.

Welcome to Chicago. This is a great city.

~~~
coppolaemilio
It's a shame that the HN meetings are taking a break right now! Good that
people is still up for a get together :). Are you planning on organizing other
meetings after the 12th of November?

Thanks for the welcoming

~~~
tptacek
I wouldn't think of it that way! I'd just say, we're hopefully changing up the
way we do HN meetups, from scheduled events with RSVPs on Meetup.com to
regular events in public venues every can show up at without RSVP'ing.

------
MarketMatrix
I used to frequent a few of the meetups. People in this city are very
friendly. I've gone to a few R users group meetings, some mobile developer
meetings, and some informal bar get togethers and I can't remember a time
where I didn't learn something new or pick something up from very friendly
people.

Just try lots of things. Some groups last and some don't, but it's generally
worthwhile to give things a shot.

~~~
coppolaemilio
I have some meetings in mind, so I'm looking forward to learn new things and
meet other hackers :)

------
objectivetruth
1871 is a kind of digital startup incubator community thing:

[http://www.1871.com/about-1871/](http://www.1871.com/about-1871/)

------
timjahn
Welcome to Chicago! There's a ton of events always happening, meetups, etc.
Lots of co working spaces full of entrepreneur communities.

Definitely subscribe to the Startup Digest. Feel free to shoot me any email
with any questions. Tim at matchist dot com

------
loganfrederick
I'm at work right now but shoot me an email at loganfrederick@gmail.com and I
can send you a better follow up tonight with some Chicago info. Welcome to the
city!

~~~
coppolaemilio
Deal :)

------
zoharj
Welcome to Chicago. It's a great city. Shoot me an email if you have an
questions or need any help.

zohar.[michael jackson's last name]@gmail.com

